# Recommendation for a high-end tripod?



## Bokeh (Dec 2, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone had a good recommendation on a high-end tripod for portraiture.  The one I have is a cheapy, and I'm not sure if I should get one with a gel-head, etc. thanks


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

The best tripods I know of are made by Gitzo.
They are the Rolls Royce of tripod land.

http://www.gitzo.com/


Not cheap but last forever.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok, let me post a range: somewhere in the $75-200 range.. thanks


----------



## voodoocat (Dec 2, 2004)

Ryan Gracie said:
			
		

> Ok, let me post a range: somewhere in the $75-200 range.. thanks


Bogen 2021 with either a quick release head.  Whether you get a ball head or pan/tilt head is entirely up to your personal taste.  That'll be in the $200 range and worth every penny.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 2, 2004)

In that case check out Slik tripods. They are the amateur/semi-pro version of Gitzo. I have one for location shoots (half the weight of the Gitzo)

http://www.slik.com/


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 2, 2004)

I'll second Voodoo on this.  Bogen-Manfrotto makes great tripods, very sturdy and great for 35mm/MF formats.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 3, 2004)

Manfrotto! I'd forgotten about those. Yes - they are very good. They come between Gitzo and Slik. Check them out.


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 3, 2004)

Yup I'm gonna jump on the Bogen-Manfrottor bandwagon as well, I have a set of 3001 legs and soon (its in transit) a 3030 head! Great combo for 35mm and MF work.

Hope this helps...


Zach


----------



## Walt (Dec 3, 2004)

Same here, manfrotto all the way. I have the 190CL with a manfrotto ball head. Good setup.


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 3, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Bogen 2021 with either a quick release head.  Whether you get a ball head or pan/tilt head is entirely up to your personal taste.  That'll be in the $200 range and worth every penny.



Manfrotto, is that Froto's boyfriend? j/k

thanks for the recommendation, checking ebay now...


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 3, 2004)

Ryan Gracie said:
			
		

> Manfrotto, is that Froto's boyfriend? j/k



   

We won't tell...


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 3, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Yup I'm gonna jump on the Bogen-Manfrottor bandwagon as well, I have a set of 3001 legs and soon (its in transit) a 3030 head! Great combo for 35mm and MF work.
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> ...



i got a set of 3001 legs and a 3126 pan head.. i love it... cool thing is, i got it at a pawn shop for 20 bux  :shock: and its in like perfect condition (and the guy was a moron )


----------



## toxic_stars (Dec 4, 2004)

ww.amvona.com
 i bought my tripod from them,  its a bobo brand but its a strong tripod,  i  use it for med format, and its good.


----------

